
The Inescapable Town Square - longdefeat
https://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/the-inescapable-town-square
======
andr
If you like the author's writing, I highly recommend his newsletter, The
Convivial Society with more thoughts and links on the intersection of
technology and society.
[https://tinyletter.com/lmsacasas](https://tinyletter.com/lmsacasas)

------
calimac
The social media platforms are exactly that, platforms.

The giant social media monopoly’s have deceitfully hidden under the category
of publisher for long enough.

Platforms host publishers. The argument that a publisher hosts publishers is
not valid.

